# Support request for Survey



## DeryaH

Hello,
I request your participation to my *Masters Degree Graduation Thesis* about the *cultural adaptation of expatriates*.
I will be glad if you can share with your related contacts.

https://tr.surveymonkey.com/r/YGJKZPM

Thank you!


----------

